# Bach moves in mysterious ways...



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

A piece of mine inspired by Bach's music...

_The Alchemist _

https://owendavidmusic.org/2021/12/12/the-alchemist/


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Surely sounds like Bach!


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Surely sounds like Bach!


Thanks Cap'n! I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Owen David said:


> Thanks Cap'n! I'll take that as a compliment.


It's impressive to make something on his level, but I'd say work on originality.


----------

